# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Музыкальный слух у ребенка

## Домик в деревне

По следам спора-не спора, но разговора с мужем про развитие слуха у ребенка.

Как-то я прочла в книге "После 3х уже поздно", что чтобы развить его, надо чтобы малыш прослушивал хорошую и именно качественную музыку, чтобы родители ему ставили записи, пели, но пели именно правильно, попадая в ноты, так сказать, ну и играли на музыкальных инструментах.

Меня всегда очаровывало умение петь и играть. Но сама не владею и даже хуже, медведь по ушам прошелся. А петь-то хочется. И я когда хочу, так и пою.
Муж говорит, что когда родители поют, хоть как - это большая радость для детей, и он не променял бы присутствие у него слуха на этот опыт. Он из детства помнит и ценит, что ему пели, я прям так не помню, чтобы мне пели в детстве, поэтому сравнить не могу.

Как считаете, если родители поют ни в склад, ни в лад, это гарантия того, что у ребенка слуха не будет?

----------


## kazangi

у меня на тему слуха всегда всплывает в памяти эксперимент с близнецами. Когда одному ребенку включали музыкальные произведения классиков, разные муз. инструменты использовали. А второму ребенку ничего такого не делали. И в итоге в второго музыкальный слух был развит лучше. И объяснение этому простое, что пока первый слушал записи, второй слушал звуки обычной жизни и из них вычленял  жизненно важные, такие например, как шаги матери среди всех шагов. А для первого все звуки были равнозначны, они не несли в себе какой-то жизненной ценности, поэтому не "принимались" им.

----------


## yakudza

Из высказывания kazangi я делаю вывод, что надо, чтобы именно мама (ну или кто-то из близких) пела - тогда это будет ценно для ребенка.

Я считаю, что надо петь, тем более, что хочется. Вряд ли у ребенка не будет слуха от этого. Более того хочу сказать, пой, Домик, громко и эмоционально! Лучше когда мужа рядом нет, чтобы не оглядываться на реакцию.

Поделюсь своим опытом. У нас в семье на застольях в деревне всегда пели: 3 папины сестры - одна голосистее другой, бабушка, дедушка (пока мог пел и играл на гармошке) и папа. Получалось красиво и оч. громко. Я рот только открывала, но считала, что мне не дано. (Зато теперь все эти песни знаю).
А в нашей собственно "первичной ячейке" - мама, папа, брат и я, считалось, что лучше всех поет Алешка. Он как-то видимо надо мной стебанулся в детстве, что у меня не было никгда ни малейшего желания рот открывать. да и если пробовала - получалось тихо и не красиво.
А вот в беременность всё изменилось. Да ещё Катя на курсах предлагала нам петь, и всячески нахваливала пение как таковое (и в родах в частности). В итоге я достала караоке и пока была дома одна (последние месяцы) стала петь, "ни в чем себе не отказывая". И научилась! Сейчас я, конечно, на сцену бы не поперлась, но дома на праздникх или просто для Вики пою, и мне думается, неплохо. Некоторые песни и жанры мои, а некоторые не получаются совсем.
Так что, Домик, пой, прошу тебя! Напользу себе, Дамиру и пузожителю)))))))))

----------


## kiara

А у нас интересно с этим в семье. Мне мама пела. я до сих пор помню её пение на ночь. У меня слуха ноль и похоже, даже чувство ритма слабое. Но музыку просто обожаю.
Старшему сыну пели и я и муж, у мужа слух хороший. У сына слух идеальный, чувство ритма отличное.
А вот младший не переносит, когда я или муж даже пытаемся что-то спеть...Причем с рождения, стоило мне открыть рот для колыбельной - он голосил недовольным басом...И так до сих пор. Ничье наше пение не переносит, но музыку любит, есть свои музыкальные предпочтения, среди направлений, среди композиторов, думаю, что и слух у него хороший, ибо еще в раннем детстве он узнавал по первым аккордам музыкальные произведения, где я еще не успевала поймать - что это за музыка.
И вот что тут скажешь?
Одно я знаю точно - музыку мы все любим и это прекрасно!

----------


## kazangi

я продолжу свое... а то первое сообщение какое-то незаконченное получилось. 
Вот прослушивание всяких "правильных" муз. произведения я отношу к раннему развитию, причем к "напихиванию" знаний в ребенка. Я еще просто сужу по Ульке, мы пытались ей включать классику адаптированную для малышей, музыка чудесная, много колокольчиков, нежная. Но Уля к ней была равнодушна, даже нет, не равнодушна - просила выключить. А вот если она услышит случайно колокольный церковный звон, обязательно прислушивается! И петь любит и любит, когда мы ей поем, хоть и нескладно. И гораздо больше ей нравится стучать по разным предметам, слушать как звенит стакан и как гремят макароны в банке. Это же тоже звуки! Имхо, лучше в обычной жизни показывать ребенку как можно больше звуков, извлекать их из всего вокруг, учить отличать голоса животных и птиц - и это будет много полезнее для развития музыкальности, чем какие-то спец. произведения.

----------


## yakudza

Думаю, спорить никто не будет - не нравится классика не надо, можно слушать то, что нравится.
Но предложить, думаю, стоит. И это будет не "напихивание", а создание "развивающей среды". При условии, конечно, что и родителям эта музыка органична.

----------


## Polixenia

Я своей старшей дочке с самого рождения пела колыбельные, просто песенки какие-то милые. Складно пела, в ноты попадала, у меня есть музыкальное образование, поэтому слух и голос присутствуют. Дочка обожала мои песенки, но у самой у нее слуха - ноль :Smile: )) И да, мы тоже включали ей классику, адаптированную для малышей. 

Младшей тоже пою все время. И классику включаю. И детские песни. А еще ту музыку, которую мы сами любим слушать: Queen, "Битлз", "Баба-яга". Еще обожаю рок-оперу "Юнона и Авось". Тоже время от времени включаем. Будет у нее слух и голос, пока не знаю :Smile: 

Закидайте меня тапками, но я считаю, что слух - это врожденное. Если он есть, то он есть и рано или поздно он проявится. А если нет... то, как говорится, на нет и суда нет.

----------


## kazangi

http://www.molomo.ru/myth/ear_for_music.html - мне понравилась статья, многое мне объясняет

----------


## kiara

Вот, как раз сейчас мелкий смотрит музыкальный фильм и пропевает мелодию - заметил, что я наблюдаю за ним,засмущался, завоброжал, заругался) Я отвернулась, сижу пишу вам - слышу поет снова))) Поет мелодию "Тореадор - смелее в бой" - о как, Ж. Безе однако)

----------


## Веснушка

а мне хочется процитировать Катю Беляеву: "петь, танцевать и рисовать умеют все люди от природы!!!" вот так)) и по моему это истина, собственно как и рожать умеют все женщины. просто цивилизация там и все такое....)))

----------


## Kusya

а у нас "классика для малышей" пошла просто на ура! мы начали ее слушать в 10 месяцев, и ребенок сам выбирал диски и включал их. и вот прошло уже больше 2 лет, а интерес все такой же. причем у него уже есть особо любимые диски, есть диски которые он включает перед сном.. я читала, что если ребенок слушает произведения композитора у которого была тяжелая жизнь, или какое-то произведение композитор написал в трудный период жизни, то такая музыка ребенку может не понравиться, и он будет переживать. тут надо быть внимательным к ребенку. я иногда замечала слезы в глазах у сына при прослушивании, такую музыку больше не слушаем..

----------


## kiara

Очень много музыки в адаптации для малышей у компании "Бейби Эйнштейн" (Baby Einstein), мы оч много их покупали. Там не стилизация, а почти оригинальное исполнение, только чуть тиьше, например, басы и т.д.

----------

